# how to crate a teplate for dove tail



## manolorivas (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi. I need to crate a template for dovetail . so I need the dimensions and maybe a drawing , material and acotations. I have a millin machine to do it. thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hola Juan. It is easier and cheaper to just purchase a template from a company like MLCS. All important measurements for set up and the size of guide bushing and bit to use are included.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd. your post Mike..

Pins and Tails, Half-Blind, Box Joint Dovetail Jigs
=======



Mike said:


> Hola Juan. It is easier and cheaper to just purchase a template from a company like MLCS. All important measurements for set up and the size of guide bushing and bit to use are included.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

+2 on the replies - if you have to ask for dim's, you should probably buy one.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Juan

I'm guessing buying is a hassle if you've got to import one. You'll know the rough shape from all the pictures around. The slot widths need to match the bearing diameter on whatever bearing mounted dovetail bits you can get locally. The position of the slots can be to choice, depending on whether you want lots of dovetails or just a few to suit a particular job. More slots will offer greater flexibility.

Hope this helps.

Peter


----------

